# Advice wanted - Breeder(s) in Ga, Tn.



## AaronM (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi all.

I'm trying to find a good breeder to purchase a pet from. My requirements be that the dog is as healthy as possible, with a good temperament, and that they be imminently trainable.

I've found several breeders that look interesting. Can anyone provide me with feedback on them, or make a recommendation as to where I might look? I haven't had any luck finding objective information on breeders, and it's a bit frustrating!

http://sequoyah-german-shepherds.com 

http://www.heartstargsd.com/index.htm 

http://www.vonlotta.com/


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

What type of dog are you most interested in? It looks like the breeders you've posted are working line, american show line, and west German line.

Where are you located? It is important that the breeder is close so that you can visit them and the dogs?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Once you narrow it down to what type, it's still tough but at least we can give you better recommendations!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

First off if you need to decide what "type" of dog you want. The 3 kennels posted are as different as night and day.

#1 is working lines
#2 is american show lines
#3 is west german show lines.

That's what happens when I am too slow typing my reply. Others say the exact same thing.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

For the OP's stated wants, I don't know that it matters what "type." 
I have met with the woman who owns von Lotta as I used to train at the same club. Very nice, appears to take excellent care of her dogs, dogs always looked good, and she often brought pups out for socialization.
The Sequoyah dogs may be a bit much if you have not got experience owning a large, working breed. However, that is just from the comments on their website. I have no personal kowledge of Sequoyah or Heartstar.


----------



## AaronM (Feb 23, 2009)

Wow... Fast replies! Thanks!

I suppose I should have clarified what I'm after in the first place. Apologies. 
(I realize that all three kennels are extremely different... the first I like a lot from both the breed standpoint and the way the kennel presents itself. The second I like as it is local, but I have heard negative things about American Show lines. The third is probably not a great match for what I'm looking for - overkill in terms of both show and price. However, the kennel presented itself well through the website and certainly caught my eye in that regard.

Foremost, I'm looking for a good pet. That being said, I'm leaning toward working line for the trainability. Obedience and good manners are of great importance. I have no desire to show or Schutzhund this dog - I want it as a pet, house early warning, and companion.

(I grew up around dogs, and I miss having one!)

Edit: Another question: Von Lotta and Heartstar seem to advertise their dogs as being quite large - 70 to 80lb for the females. My understanding is that the female GSD ought to weigh in between about 48lb and 70lb. Are females typically larger in size "in the real world" ?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Then I would say just about any of the lines would suit your purpose.


----------



## RacerX (Jan 26, 2009)

I can say that Von Lotta is amazing, and will work with you to find the correct dog for YOU.

We got our puppy from them and have nothing but praise for their help and patience in finding the correct dog for our family.


Good luck.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

regarding the females, yes some can be larger. Oxana was always about 65lbs, diesel is 55lb, Jade about 60, Grace about 50-55. Gaudi was 88lbs, and none of it was fat. She was very masculine. When she died she weighed 77lbs and she was very thin by that point (kidney failure). So some are larger, but it's typically not the norm.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Just wanted to add that you may want to consider checking the "Urgent" section of this forum or petfinder.com. There are always so many in GA!

Good Luck finding the perfect pup for you no matter which route you go!


----------

